# Thanks to all at Clean and Shiny



## Stoner

I ordered some replacement products yesterday online at 2:00pm (ish):

BH auto-foam, auto-wash and auto-wheels
Detail Factory ultra soft brush
Angelwax Clarity Screenwash
Black Mamba Gloves

They arrived today all present and correct today at midday. Fantastic service, thanks all :thumb:


----------



## Clean and Shiny

Hey Stoner, 

Thanks for the kind words! 

Enjoy the products. 

John


----------



## piolim

Interesting products! I would to order some too! I hope they have more affordable complete package for their new customers.


----------

